
Ask HN: Why is Skype native worse than Skype WebApp? - mrits
I&#x27;m on OSX. I never cared for Skype at all. Recently I checked out the webapp version. It actually uses quite a bit of less ram (chrome is telling me the tab is using 230MB vs ~500MB that Skype native uses). It also is missing an attachment bug that the native has (why I decided to try it out).
======
herbst
To my understanding microsoft does not care about skype and the webapp is
basically the same they deploy to phones which they most likely think is thw
most relevant market.

Source: Skype on linux is a complete mess ever since microsoft bought it

